# Spray Cleaner System For Dicamba



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/spray-cleaner-system-will-deactivate-dicamba/


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Sounds good even when there was just plain old banvel or 2 4-D always been a pain in the butt to clean the sprayer and especially when you got the spray or going from weeds to bug spray and alfalfa and Back Again. We have a rinse tank and rinse system on the sprayer. I plan my my whole spraying day everyday I use the sprayer over trying to get the thing empty and at least rinsed clean every-night. Letting die camba or 2 4-D sit in the sprayer overnight they say makes it worse.. I am excited about a new cleaner like that it will really help. The rules for the new xtendimax product are you must clean before using xtendimax and after using xtendimax


----------

